# Starting at commercial..



## jmelectric (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a 2nd year apprentice, all my previous experience has been at the residential level, but I have a chance with a company who does all commercial work. Just looking for some advice, what to expect, how to adjust.. I really want this job and I really want to learn and do well.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Then do just that. Your young enough you'll adjust quickly.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

jmelectric said:


> I'm a 2nd year apprentice, all my previous experience has been at the residential level, but I have a chance with a company who does all commercial work. Just looking for some advice, what to expect, how to adjust.. I really want this job and I really want to learn and do well.


You are probably never going see romex again:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Wireman191 said:


> You are probably never going see romex again:thumbsup:


If he's lucky!

Good luck sir, commercial is vastly more interesting.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> If he's lucky!
> 
> Good luck sir, commercial is vastly more interesting.


I bore quickly so I am glad we do a mixture of commercial and residential remodel. If I did just one type all the time I would go crazy...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Commercial isn't anything like it was 20 yrs ago, Now it's almost all MC cable, there was a lot more EMT involved years ago.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Commercial isn't anything like it was 20 yrs ago, Now it's almost all MC cable, there was a lot more EMT involved years ago.


ThAts what nice about government work. I am in a job where everything is emt 3/4" or larger. As much of a waste of money it is I enjoy doing everything in emt.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Commercial isn't anything like it was 20 yrs ago, Now it's almost all MC cable, there was a lot more EMT involved years ago.


Most of the jobs we do spec no MC over 6ft so we do everything in pipe except light whips. 
But yes MC has taken some of the skill out of the trade I know a JW that doesn't know the 1st thing about bending pipe

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*You should get a copy of the CE code handbook*



jmelectric said:


> I'm a 2nd year apprentice, all my previous experience has been at the residential level, but I have a chance with a company who does all commercial work. Just looking for some advice, what to expect, how to adjust.. I really want this job and I really want to learn and do well.


You should get a copy of the CE code handbook for an explanation of rules of the Canadian electrical code, part 1

also ... NFPA 70B: RECOMMENDED PRACTICE FOR ELECTRICAL EQUIPMENT MAINTENANCE

1.1 Scope. 1.1.1 This recommended practice applies to preventive maintenance for electrical, electronic, and communication systems and equipment and is not intended to duplicate or supersede instructions that manufacturers normally provide. Systems and equipment covered are typical of those installed in industrial plants, institutional and commercial buildings, and large multifamily residential complexes. 1.1.2 Consumer appliances and equipment intended primarily for use in the home are not included.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Get ready for alot of MC. Hopefully a decent amount of EMT. Get familiar with the prints as much as possible. Chances are you'll be running one of these jobs one day.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> Most of the jobs we do spec no MC over 6ft so we do everything in pipe except light whips.
> But yes MC has taken some of the skill out of the trade I know a JW that doesn't know the 1st thing about bending pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Locally out here I have worked with multitudes of a younger generation that has absolutely no conduit experience outside of sleeving a service or pvc work. Any EMT jobs I've had help with I end up the designer, bender and hanger leaving the simple ends for the help to assemble.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> ThAts what nice about government work. I am in a job where everything is emt 3/4" or larger. As much of a waste of money it is I enjoy doing everything in emt.


The "3/4 minimum" rule is pretty damned popular. It's almost a safe bet on 75% of commercial jobs now that you won't be running any 1/2".


----------



## jcrispy3 (Sep 2, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> The "3/4 minimum" rule is pretty damned popular. It's almost a safe bet on 75% of commercial jobs now that you won't be running any 1/2".


That's right. Start eating your wheaties and get ready to start wrestling 1" and 1-1/4" benders!!! Even more fun than that might be shaping in 500MCM's.


----------



## jimmertee (Jun 9, 2011)

Residential electricians make better commercial electricians. When you get people coming into programs just for career changes. Residential electricians already know circuitry and how to handle basic hand tools. You will do just fine if you show up on time...keep the gang box clean...shower and wear clean clothes regularly. The dumbest questions is the one that is not asked!:thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The "3/4 minimum" rule is pretty damned popular. It's almost a safe bet on 75% of commercial jobs now that you won't be running any 1/2".


We have done a lot of jobs where 1/2" can be ran to a piece of equipment but other than that 3/4" seems to be the standard here also.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Locally out here I have worked with multitudes of a younger generation that has absolutely no conduit experience outside of sleeving a service or pvc work. Any EMT jobs I've had help with I end up the designer, bender and hanger leaving the simple ends for the help to assemble.


To me that's just sad. I had one helper he was about mid-way through his 2nd year of only commercial told him I need a 3" offset in 3/4 and he just stared at the pipe like it was goin to bend it's self Showed him how and the mad him start working on bends using scrap pipe

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jcrispy3 said:


> That's right. Start eating your wheaties and get ready to start wrestling 1" and 1-1/4" benders!!! Even more fun than that might be shaping in 500MCM's.


A contractor that doesn't have a 555 on a job where much 1-1/4 will be bent isn't really one I'd be all that excited about working for. I think it would be much more likely that someone forgot to request one be sent to the job.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Locally out here I have worked with multitudes of a younger generation that has absolutely no conduit experience outside of sleeving a service or pvc work. Any EMT jobs I've had help with I end up the designer, bender and hanger leaving the simple ends for the help to assemble.


 But Doc, can the kid do electrical work? Maybe he figured that was not as important as knowing the electrical end of things and drifted through it in school?


----------



## jmelectric (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is the big week, the week where this commercial company decide if they want to hire me. It's not looking good, they don't like guys with no commercial experience, but the question still lingers: "How do I get experience if nobodys willing to let me learn?". The foreman is willing to talk to me this week, and I'm trying to figure out how to convince him to give me a chance. I've done everything possible in the past two weeks after work from reading up on different codes pertaining to commercial, pipe bending, etc, to watching EMT bending tutorials on youtube (sorry, no EMT experience, but its not by choice, i WANT to learn lol). So how do I convince him? I was thinking I'd say something like "give me two weeks to prove myself, if I'm still as bad as you think, I'll quit". PS I'm not good at talking to strangers under pressure. I'm the quiet-work my ass off type lol.


----------



## stevebFtWorth (Nov 29, 2011)

How did the job pan out?
Dude; 25 yrs ago, I had the SAME problem! 2 yrs Res. I simply stood up and told the guy, "look, you want experience, I NEED to feed the kids. Give me a chance; fire me if you need too. He gave me the opportunity!
I do agree will some on here; M/C has "dumbed-down" the trade.
I also agree, when my son got in the trade, I told him that I would prefer that he spend a year in residential to learn 1) You have to hit the ground running 2) you learn your circuitry ALOT quicker (if not your spelling) 3)three-way switching, you learn quick 4) you pick up a LITTLE conduit bending along the way; 2 cities here require conduit or flex; NO romex.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

jcrispy3 said:


> That's right. Start eating your wheaties and get ready to start wrestling 1" and 1-1/4" benders!!! Even more fun than that might be shaping in 500MCM's.


1" isn't too bad. You just didn't eat enough wheaties :laughing:



MDShunk said:


> The "3/4 minimum" rule is pretty damned popular. It's almost a safe bet on 75% of commercial jobs now that you won't be running any 1/2".


Just as well not to have 1/2. You can just about bend that stuff by looking at it.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> I bore quickly so I am glad we do a mixture of commercial and residential remodel. If I did just one type all the time I would go crazy...


My thoughts exactly. In a week I can be doing CCTV (CAT5) then commercial 480V panel and conduit and by Friday I'll be running romex. Not that I finish all these in a week but as calls come in I jump around which I personally enjoy.


----------



## Sparky11 (Nov 29, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> My thoughts exactly. In a week I can be doing CCTV (CAT5) then commercial 480V panel and conduit and by Friday I'll be running romex. Not that I finish all these in a week but as calls come in I jump around which I personally enjoy.


I have to agree. I'm new to the forum, but as well I'm a commercial/ construction electrician (apprentice) and through the week I can do anything from a switchgear to low voltage control wiring.


----------

